# Choosing between honesukis



## Tello (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a honesuki with a very low budget, cheapest I could find is either a Masahiro 150mm or a Sabun 137mm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Masahiro-Ja...279648?hash=item3ce3867d20:g:OUIAAOxy2CZTYk2W

https://www.hocho-knife.com/sabun-all-steel-hand-finished-honesuki-boning-137mm/

They're not very detailed and it doesn't say exactly what kind of steel it is but which one would be the best buy?

Cheers


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 15, 2017)

I can't speak to either, but I'd take a look at the Tojiro DP as well.


----------



## daveb (Oct 15, 2017)

This one. https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...uki/products/gesshin-stainless-150mm-honesuki

It's a "mystery" steel but I have a couple knives made with it and it's good with retention and holds an edge pretty well.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 15, 2017)

daveb said:


> This one. https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...uki/products/gesshin-stainless-150mm-honesuki
> 
> It's a "mystery" steel but I have a couple knives made with it and it's good with retention and holds an edge pretty well.



Doesn't have to be a mystery... that one is aus8 at 58-59 hrc... makes for a great boning knife


----------



## Tello (Oct 17, 2017)

Shipping to NZ is kinda expensive from other shops though


----------

